# Oil Overflow



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

I own a 60HP 08' Etec.

Was filling up the reservoir last night when the dog jumped on me. Thus, more than I wanted spilled in the compartment and the oil literally ran down the inside of my motor. I was able to flush out most of it with the hose connected to the flush port. I also wiped off all the areas that I could see or get to.

Can you wash out the inside of the motor with water without the cowling on? The oil seeped down from the reservoir onto several wires and the side of the engine block. I'm concerned that if I run the motor with possible oil inside the compartment that I may have a bigger issue.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You can just use a degreaser and then rinse it. Or you can leave it so the oil will prevent corrosion.

All of the excess will eventually make its way out.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I use a dry rag and leave a very light coating of the oil. 2 stroke marine oil has anti corrosion additives that could help protect? I would avoid the water and harsh cleaners.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I use a dry rag and leave a very light coating of the oil. 2 stroke marine oil has anti corrosion additives that could help protect? I would avoid the water and harsh cleaners.


spray it down with WD-40 wipe up the excess
a little oil in there wont hurt it.


----------

